# Suggestions for upgrading



## ADC_Xtreme (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm upgrading my computer and need suggestions. Please recommend a decent computer configuration with which I can play games like Half-Life 2 and CS Source quite easily, and run Vista.

I don't require RAM, DVD/CD-Rom Drives, Speakers, Keyboard and Mouse.

I need:
[*]A Processor (Core 2 Duo or Quad)
[*]A Motherboard
[*]A decent graphic card (I've heard that Asus 8800GT is good)
[*]A hard drive with decent memory (>=250GB) and good speed
[*]A cooling solution
[*]A LCD Moniter (optional)
[*]A UPS

I have a budget of around Rs. 30,000 to Rs. 45,000.

Thanks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2008)

C2Q-Q6600 Procy, ASUS P5N-SLI Mobo, ATi HD4850 and WD250GB HDD...CoolerMaster PSU...Any UPS with long backup time...


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2008)

Mobo : ABit  IX38 QuadGT Intel� X38 Exp/ICH9R Chip 1333 FSB   Rs.  11450 

Processor    : Core 2 Duo  	2.66GHz  	 E8200   Rs. 7700

Gfx : Palit HD 4850  Rs. 11500

Seagate 500 GB 4000

SMPS : CoolerMaster RealPower 550W  Rs. 5000

 Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme  Rs. 2500

APC UPS 650VA Rs. 3300 

Total : 45540.


----------



## realdan (Jul 23, 2008)

08150 - Asus P5Q
05800 - Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53ghz
04000 - Seagate 500 GB (32 MB Buffer)
06350 - Corsair 620W Power Supply (CMPSU620HX)      
05400 - APC 800VA
02550 - Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
00400 - Arctic Cooling MX-2 (4gms)
11950 - XFX 8800GT 512 MB DDR3 PV-T88P-YDF4
------
44600
------

Prices are subject to vary from place to place. Sourced from itwares


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 8, 2008)

I've increased my budget to around Rs. 60000.
I've selected these components:
Processor: Intel Q6600
    |-->Price: Rs. 9,000 approx.
Graphics Card: Palit HD 4870 Sonic(Ati Radeon HD 4870) 
    |-->Price: Rs. 17,900 approx.
Moniter: Dell SP 2208 WFP
    |-->Price: Rs. 15,386
Please suggest a Motherboard, Cooling and CPU Case, UPS, HDD( 750 GB), and a keyboard and mouse set(not expensive, basic) keeping in mind my encreased budget.
Also correct any mistakes I made with the prices or any components.
And I can increase my budget in case a component is expensive but worth the additional cost...
And my Thanks to all those who gave suggestions...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

If you are not too much into multitasking then you should go for e8500 as it has more frequency than the cores q6600 has


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

@ ADC_Xtreme

Q6600? 
If so then ensure that it has G0 stepping..

Mobo : ASUS P5Q Pro - 9k or MSI P45 Neo2 FR - 8.4k
Cooling Thermal Paste: OCZ Freeze - 400bucks
Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite 330 Cabinet - 2k
PSU : CoolerMaster EP500W - 2.3k or PowerSafe Silver 500W SMPS - 1.7k or Corsair VX450W - 3.2k
HDD : Seagate 750GB 32MB Buffer - 5.5k
UPS : APC 650VA UPS - 3.3k
RAM : Transcend/Corsair/Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz - 1.7 to 2k(depends on the brand u choose)
KB+Mouse : Logitech Wireless Kit - 1.4k
Speakers : Logitech T6060 - 4.3k or Altec Lansing VS3251E - 3.4k

Did i miss anything else....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2008)

U've increased to 60k?

Now I seriously ask, increase to 70k, and wait for 2 months.

U'll get Nehalem, and everything u wud want. 

Jus my 2 cents


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

^^Nehalem sux in gaming... results are pretty much same as Quads which also suck at gaming.

E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4870 512MB GDDR5
Get a Sunbeam Core Freezer and Panaflo Medium Speed fan for cooling
Antec 850VA UPS
CM Elite 330 cabinet
Corsair HX520W PSU

Monitor :- Dell 198WFP 19" LCD or Dell 228WFP 22" LCD (depends on the bulge of ur wallet ).


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you guys....


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Nehalem sux in gaming... results are pretty much same as Quads which also suck at gaming.



The same setup, and the E8400 ki jagah i920, u get double frames per second.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 13, 2008)

^^You cant run i920 on MSI P45 Neo-F .

Ok, jokes apart, I again saw the reviews and yup you are right .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

I know, but u can run it on a 65k budget, although u'll hav to wait 1-2 months for the prices to fall a bit.

^^

Immediate Option:
Q9300
ASUS P5Q
2*2GB DDR2 1066MHz OCZ
Wait for a bit, and get HD4850X2 @ 20k max.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 13, 2008)

at this point of time its no use getting a LGA775 socket based rig when 1 has a 60k+ budget.its better to wait 4 sometime and get a i7 920 based rig.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

^^absolutely what I'm tryin' to say


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 14, 2008)

ok.....i'll wait for some months (how many???) and buy a i7920 based rig....
my final configuration is wt Psychosocial suggested....

E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
WD Caviar SE16 640GB HDD
Palit HD4870 512MB GDDR5
Get a Sunbeam Core Freezer and Panaflo Medium Speed fan for cooling
Antec 850VA UPS
CM Elite 330 cabinet
Corsair HX520W PSU

only change tht i'll change get a i7-920 based rig instead of E8400...
my last request.....can any1 provide my final list with all the prices.....thanks


----------



## Roadripper (Nov 14, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Nehalem sux in gaming... results are pretty much same as Quads which also suck at gaming.
> 
> E8400
> MSI P45 Neo-F
> ...


 go wit this or a E8600 instead of 84 and ASus P5Q board instead of MSi rest is fine ...


----------



## hellgate (Nov 15, 2008)

^^^  afaik E8600 costs a hell lot more than a E8400 for only 300MHz inc in stock speed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

^^Which can be achieved by OC.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 15, 2008)

^^^  that much can be easliy achived thru oc.
just a general info:
any1 getting a E8xxx procy now plz see that u buy the new E0 stepping not the older C0/M0 stepping.
the E0 stepping procies oc well at lower vcore vals as compared to prev C0/M0 ones.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

ADC_Xtreme said:


> ok.....i'll wait for some months (how many???) and buy a i7920 based rig....
> my final configuration is wt Psychosocial suggested....
> 
> E8400
> ...




No, this won't be ur rig aftr a few months, 2-3 max, when u shud buy Nehalem.

By then 55nm Nvidia GTX2xx cards will be out, which shall be cheaper, and faster than the current.


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 16, 2008)

wts the best (and cheapest) motherboard available fr Nehalem i7-920 and its price...


----------



## hellgate (Nov 16, 2008)

afaik the total combo of i7 920,X58 mobo & 3*1GB DDR3 triple ch kit sud cost u a min of 35k


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 16, 2008)

ADC_Xtreme said:


> wts the best (and cheapest) motherboard available fr Nehalem i7-920 and its price...



Kuch din rukh, tab pata chalega


Min 15k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> _*Kuch din rukh, tab pata chalega*_
> 
> 
> Min 15k


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL
Caught me


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> LOL
> *Caught me*



Again


----------



## hellgate (Nov 17, 2008)

Core i7 920 is costing 15.9k in Kolkata.i've orderd for it 2day and i was told that i'll receive it 21 days later.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

^^Congo. Nice purcahse. And the board 
??


----------



## hellgate (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^ thnx dood.i'm sad bout the fact that it'll taking 21 f**king days for the procy to reach me.
shall speak with rashi 2morrow and see wat they hafta say bout the Asus P6T Dlx.not in a hurri cant get the procy immediately.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 17, 2008)

Brand New:

Graphics: Palit 9600GT 512MB : 06600.00
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz. : 09100.00
Mother Board: MSI P45 Neo-F DDRII 1333Mhz. Support : 05600.00
RAM: Kingston DDRII 800 2GB : 01350.00
Cabinet: iBall Diamond : 01100.00
PSU: CoolMaster 500W Extreme Edition : 02850.00
Monitor: View Sonic VA1918 10000:1 Contrast 19" Wide Screen : 09000.00
HDD: Seagate 250GB ST3250620A : 02300.00
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo SH-203B : 01300.00
KeyBoard: iBall Dark MM Plus : 00350.00
Mouse: Logitech : 00400.00
Pen Drive: Kingston 4GB Data Traveller : 00380.00

Existing Transfer:

UPS: Luminous Tez 600 LX 
Speakers: Creative 2.1
LAN Card: D-Link
DVD-RW: Samsung Octo Technology 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 40GB HDD Slave
OS: Win XP MCE + MS Office 2003


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ ????


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 17, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^ thnx dood.i'm sad bout the fact that it'll taking 21 f**king days for the procy to reach me.
> shall speak with rashi 2morrow and see wat they hafta say bout the Asus P6T Dlx.not in a hurri cant get the procy immediately.



Great !


----------



## booobooo (Nov 18, 2008)

I Suggested What I Bought And The Rig Is Good...


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 18, 2008)

ya right....you people made me increase my budget (again)


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 19, 2008)

booobooo said:


> Brand New:
> 
> Graphics: Palit 9600GT 512MB : 06600.00
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 3.0Ghz.1333Mhz. : 09100.00
> ...



Quite cost-effective


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

E8400 is 9.1k?


----------



## booobooo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Suggestion*



ADC_Xtreme said:


> Quite cost-effective


 
You Will Not regret My Friend. I Can Assist You In Shopping For The parts if You Are From Delhi...


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

But that quite low.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Okay I've had enug^^^



Leave him. You are quite an old member. Ignore his posts or you will get banned. I know this forum .


----------



## booobooo (Nov 24, 2008)

comp@ddict...What's Wrong With You...I See No Reason For Your Upscale Temper Buddy.

And Yeah...I Can be Equally Helpful...


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

Helping others is always good.


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Suggestion*



booobooo said:


> You Will Not regret My Friend. I Can Assist You In Shopping For The parts if You Are From Delhi...



ya, i'm frm Delhi...


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2008)

booobooo mahine do mahinee mein ek do baar hi darshan deta hai. Ab uska intzaar karte rehna.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^Please don't spam around.

@ADC_Xtreme :-
No need for anyone's help. Nehru Place (or is it Plaza ? I dont live in Delhi)... is the best place to find hardware in Delhi.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

Either u order online, or go to the IT hub as suggested, yes, NEHRU PLACE.


----------



## booobooo (Nov 26, 2008)

I Can Supply Addresses if needed With tel.


----------



## ADC_Xtreme (Nov 27, 2008)

booobooo said:


> I Can Supply Addresses if needed With tel.


tht will be really helpful...thx


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2008)

If any one helping take it. But he should be wise enough.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

^How many times do I report the same guy in one hour?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

^^You only have to report once. Mods wil react soon .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

No, he's spammed in all the 8 posts he's made so far.


----------

